# Faulty regulator or solenoid?



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So my regulator is hooked into a timer set to the light schedule. I noticed the other day that it doesn't turn off with the lights anymore- I can close the needle valve and turn it off but this is obviously not ideal (I'm away 5 days a week).

What's busted? I got this as a kit because I really lack the confidence to handle pressurized gas equipment piecemeal. I need this to be idiot proof so I can sleep at night.

-Emily


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a busted solenoid to me. Which brand is it?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

seeing as though you said it was a kit. it's most likely a cheap chinese solenoid and they only have ~1 year or less of life. Replace the solenoid with something like a clippard mouse or burkert. while you're at it, may as well change your needle valve as well.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going w/ cheap too- here's a link to the kit: http://www.aquabuys.com/p/co2-combo-regulator-ph-controller.html

To be fair, I've had it for 3 years now.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So after some quick Googel'ing of the Clippard Mouse, I think I'm looking for something plug-and-play. Minimal DIY.

Would this Burkert work: http://www.freshwatersystems.com/p-6016-burkert-00463938-22-miniature-solenoid-valve-brass-body.aspx

I don't understand the power supply, though- does it come with a standard cord and plug or would I have to by something else?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

youre going to have to diy the power supply on the burkert as well. Look up matt farwell's diy tutorial for wiring the power supply for a burkert. It's either that or just screw in a couple fittings for the clippard mouse. I urge you to get the clippard mouse solenoid, very low power consumption so it doesnt "burn out" or get hot. I can do all the diy for you for the clippard mouse so that it'll be plug and play, or i can just build you a plug and play post body kit with a better needle valve.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

You can buy a burkert 6011 with the cord installed:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/sol.htm


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

So, in conclusion (and thank you everybody for your advice) I bought a completely new regulator/gauge/solenoid set-up because we discovered that oil from the bubble counter leaked into the CO2 line and probably elsewhere we couldn't see. One of the gauges was shot and we couldn't separate the solenoid from the regulator anyhow. 

I purchased an Aquatek Deluxe integrated regulator/solenoid set-up that's solid brass and has a float measurement instead of a bubble counter. Trouble with this is that the amount of CO2 I use doesn't register on the float (which someone complained about in a review of the product online). More over, the lowest setting nearly gassed all my fish after 4 hours in a 65 gal. tank. Not sure what to do about that. :-/ 

Anyway, glad to have something that works and isn't dumping oil all over the place. I'm going to see if I can set this valve even lower.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What happens when you plug and unplug the solenoid? If it still clicks its still works. It may have a small bt of something on the valve seat holding it open or its just sticky. If you know an electrician they could fix it if its not totally dead.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nothing happens- I think it broke in the "on" position, which is why we didn't notice for a while. One of the gauges was stuck in the max position as well (needle all the way rotated back to 0) - which is why we felt the damage was probably extensive beyond the solenoid. :-(


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Sounds as if the regulator is not regulating pressure. The solenoid was not designed to hold back tank pressure so it probably got ruined.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^what newt said.
since it doesn't regulate the pressure the working pressure went up to 800 and so your gauge broke. subsequently it also destroyed your regulator. 

as for your aquatek regulator you can replace the needle valve and remove the bubble counting thing. On a different note, using jbj style bubble counters are problematic when compared to glass inline bubble counters. For one, the check valves in there are cheap and chinese made, and they'll eventually fail whether it be months or a few years. Then all the oil will leak into your post body and your regulator and cause major problems. Glass inline bubble counters are more accurate, better looking, and you can use cheap check valves in the hosing between the bubble counter and post body for an added safety measure.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

You nailed it, Neilshieh- the oil leaked and killed the whole thing. Now I know and bought a better Co2 setup.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

The regulator you bought is for hydroponics. That flow meter is meant for higher flow rates than we use.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ah, that makes sense. I don't really depend on the float meter anyway- and I managed to tune it down low enough to not gas the fish again. So it's working out fine.


----------

